#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-19
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<highvoltage> (shes, that was a few hours ago already)
<highvoltage> good afternoon then :)
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
 * hexmode sighs
<hexmode> czajkowski: how did the meeting go?
<dholbach> hexmode: we haven't started yet :)
<hexmode> oh! I took the UTC time for the BST time
<czajkowski> howdy
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello
<dholbach> heya czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> ebel: highvoltage ping
<xdatap> hi everybody
<czajkowski> okie dokie lets get cracking as I know some folks are at work and others are due to finish
<ebel> pong?
<ebel> wait, there's a -ngo meeting?
<dholbach> meeting time
<ebel> :D
<czajkowski> ebel: aye now :)
<czajkowski> AGENDA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/Meeting
<czajkowski> So firstly: Slogan to be picked and updated where?
<czajkowski> back in october we asked folks for suggestions for our slogan to sum us up better and they left comments on the blog
<czajkowski> but we never chose one
<czajkowski> any thoughts?
<dholbach> did we do some kind of poll?
<dholbach> or vote in the last meeting?
<czajkowski> http://ubuntungo.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/ubuntu-ngo-what-is-it-we-do-again/
<czajkowski> dholbach: nope :(
<dholbach> the comments on that blog post point toward just one slogan
<dholbach> but we can just do a poll
<czajkowski> *nods* could do aye
<dholbach> is the other slogans on that blog post everything we had?
<czajkowski> yes
<dholbach> if so I can take an action to set up the poll tomorrow and announce it on the list
<dholbach> so we can finally sort it out, update our docs and blog about it
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> ok
<dholbach> rock on
<czajkowski> everyone ok wit that?
<Pendulum> sounds good to me :)
<xdatap> +1
<czajkowski> +1
<czajkowski> lovely
<czajkowski> so on our blueprint from the UDS session we had a topic on packaging, any update on this ?
<dholbach> no, unfortunately not
<dholbach> there's a big bunch of ideas what should be packaged
<dholbach> but they all turned out to be quite big projects
<dholbach> the people who committed to helping out with it were also quite busy with lots of other things
<dholbach> this needs some kind of review
<dholbach> so we can see how to do better
<dholbach> maybe a session at UDS?
<czajkowski> that might be an idea, as I for one am rather clueless in this area
<jussi> +1 to a UDS session
 * dholbach takes a note to get jono to schedule it :D
<dholbach> sorry, I don't have more updates on this
<czajkowski> which brings me onto next item - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-lucid-ngo
<czajkowski> was the last NGO blueprint, which was rather hit and miss
<czajkowski> how about we set one up for UDS-M and set down some goals and ideas what we want to work on and have it sent to the ML before UDS and before the session so we have an idea as to what we'd like to get done ?
<czajkowski> Pendulum: would you give me a hand setting this up and drawing it up ?
<Pendulum> +1
<jussi> I think we need to focus on getting more NGO's involved. Once we have that, then we can figure out what they really need.
<czajkowski> jussi: aye
<xdatap> I agree with jussi in this, we need more NGOs involved
<czajkowski> Pendulum: and I worked on http://etherpad.com/o88AS3gMQe if anyone has any ideas please add them to this
<xdatap> etherpad is really cool! I didn't know it before
<xdatap> :P
 * czajkowski hugs etherpad 
<czajkowski> is there anything that we should be oooking into or following up on?
<czajkowski> ebel: any thoughts ?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yep, will help :)
<czajkowski> grand so myself and Pendulum will draw up a BP and add some ideas to it and send to the ML to get some input BEFORE UDS
<dholbach> BP? big plan? :)
<xdatap> czajkowski: added to favorites, I will check it later
<jussi> czajkowski: perhaps compile a list of NGO's in certain areas and maintain whoch ones have been contacted?
<czajkowski> Blue print
<czajkowski> jussi: so break down NGOs into categories?
<jussi> czajkowski: I was thinking geographically
<jussi> but categories could work also
<jussi> but also so we dont get 10 people contacting the same ngo
<czajkowski> jussi: ok want to work on that with me ?
<jussi> czajkowski: unlikely Ill have time prior to UDS, but during and after, sure.
<xdatap> about this, I have an update
<highvoltage> czajkowski: pong
<highvoltage> (sorry dinner ran a bit late)
<czajkowski> xdatap: sure
<czajkowski> highvoltage: tis ok your item is last on the list
<xdatap> in the Italian LoCo we're going to start a mailing to NGOs for asking if they use ubuntu and free software and proposing an interview
<czajkowski> xdatap: o good idea
<xdatap> mlazzari2 and Claudinux_ will help me in this
 * ebel scans etherpad
<jussi> czajkowski: xdatap excellent idea. Using the locos here is brilliant. Perhaps we can put together a standard set of questions?
<xdatap> we will provide more details during the work and hopefully some result before UDS
<czajkowski> xdatap: sounds good
<czajkowski> highvoltage: you wanted to have more regular meetings
<xdatap> jussi: yes, great idea. common question would help a lot
<czajkowski> I think this would be benefical to all
<highvoltage> yep, how about we have an ngo-meeting once a month? say this time?
<czajkowski> xdatap: how about you and I work on some common questions??
<highvoltage> maybe at some point we can introduce another alternate one for people who can't make this timezone
<xdatap> czajkowski: sound good
<czajkowski> highvoltage: this time suits me does it suit everyone??
<highvoltage> but afaik this time works well for at least most european/american people
 * dholbach nods
 * hexmode reads etherpad
<hexmode> I'm on the Debian PHP team... what is needed?
<jussi> Peoples, I need to sdisappear. Sorry. Ill try be in and out, but wont be at the keyboard a lot from now on
<czajkowski> so 3rd Monday of the month at 6pm ??
<ebel> this timezone includes most of southern americas and africa, i.e. a lot of places ngos work....
<czajkowski> hexmode: ohh I do know we needed php stuff packaged!
<czajkowski> off hand I don't know :(
<czajkowski> grand
<highvoltage> czajkowski: well this one is 5pm utc, but I guess 6pm will be better for americans coming back from lunch
<dholbach> hexmode: we can have a chat outside the meeting :)
<xdatap> but 6pm is dinner time in CET
<czajkowski> highvoltage: this is 6pm UTC+1
<hexmode> I think this time works.  1pm on the east coast, 10am on west coast
<highvoltage> czajkowski: ok
<czajkowski> ok that coveres the topics,
<czajkowski> does anyone have anything else they need to bring up?
 * hexmode raises his hand
<czajkowski> hexmode: shoot :)
<hexmode> czajkowski: did you get my overview of the Directory blueprints?
<highvoltage> wow short meeting, I guess it will get longer each time
<czajkowski> hexmode: no..
<czajkowski> highvoltage: aye
<hexmode> managment of systems is needed to for large org adoption
<czajkowski> hexmode: was it mail, I always reply to mails
<hexmode> ok, I thought I did... I'll send it after this
<highvoltage> czajkowski: will you add the -ngo meetings to the fridge calendar so that it will appear on the UWN letters?
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> highvoltage: I will indeed
<dholbach> thanks so much for getting the meeting going again
<czajkowski> right so in summary
<czajkowski> Daniel to send out poll to sort out slogan
<czajkowski> Laura and pen to work on BP and send to ML before UDS
<czajkowski> Daniel to poke jono re UDS session
<czajkowski> laura and jussi to work on splitting up NGOs into groups
<czajkowski> xdatap> mlazzari2 and Claudinux_  Italian LoCo working on NGO interviews in Italy
<czajkowski> Laura and xdap to come up with common questions for NGO interviews
<czajkowski> Regular meeting on the 3rd Monday of the month at 6pm - laura add to fridge
<czajkowski> dholbach and hexmode to talk re PHP and debian packaging
<dholbach> czajkowski: on it
<czajkowski> ok hopefully with more regular meetings we'll be more productuve and we can get back on track
<xdatap> great! czajkowski is the best meeting manager of the universe
<czajkowski> lol
 * czajkowski hugs you all 
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * xdatap hugs all
 * highvoltage bends under group pressure and also hugs all
<czajkowski> highvoltage: sort our your passport yet?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: no, I'm extremely frustrated about it
<czajkowski> oh feck
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I asked the canadian embassy to send back my passport so long so that I can at least apply for  a belgian visa
<highvoltage> czajkowski: at least a visa to europe only takes 5 days so if I can get it back soon enough I could still maske UDS
 * txwikinger thinks everybody needs to go by train anyway :D
<czajkowski> I may need to get a boat
<txwikinger> czajkowski: ferry :)
<highvoltage> txwikinger: if the volcanos have their way you won't have a choice :)
<txwikinger> Yeah.. the are getting that stuff even in St. John's  now
<highvoltage> czajkowski: maybe I'll go work in ireland or something one day and get residency or something so that I don't always have to jump through so many loops for visas :)
<czajkowski> highvoltage: I alternative between my irish passport and uk one
<txwikinger> highvoltage: Yes .. if you have residency in one EU country you can go anywhere
 * txwikinger would always prefer the Irish one
<czajkowski> either or I don't mind
 * txwikinger safely escaped from the UK ;p
<xdatap> i'm leaving. Bye everybody!
<czajkowski> xdatap: bye
<czajkowski> xdatap: ohhh
<czajkowski> xdatap: one of our speakers is stuck in ireland and cant get back to italy
<xdatap> czajkowski: tomorrow for working on common question, ok?
<czajkowski> xdatap: sounds like a plan
<mlazzari2> hello to all ciao...
<xdatap> czajkowski: lucky him :)
 * txwikinger knows some peeps that got stranded in Italy
<xdatap> i have to go. bye!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-20
<dholbach> good morning
<txwikinger> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi txwikinger
<txwikinger> hi dholbach
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-21
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> :
<czajkowski> D
<txwikinger> Morning folks
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bah
<dholbach> the poll sucks
<dholbach> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ngo/+poll/ubuntu-ngo-slogan/+vote-simple doesn't say anything :-((((
<dholbach> why did I type in the whole text in the other field then?
<dholbach> narf narf narf
<dholbach> I'll set up a new one
<czajkowski> just tryihng to vote
<dholbach> theory-practice-2  doesn'T really say much
<dholbach> polls are the worst part of launchpad
<czajkowski> aye they could be a lot more friendlier
<dholbach> let's hope my second try works out better
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: how's you?
<dholbach> generally great
<dholbach> working from Michael Nelson's place (noodles, Launchpad guy) today
<czajkowski> oh you just poke him so re launchpad so :)
<czajkowski> launchpad co0uld be a lot more useful
<dholbach> I'm sure he's busy enough as it is :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap> morning
<xdatap> czajkowski: ping
<xdatap> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> xdatap: pong
<xdatap> dholbach: I haven't received yet the answer about UDS sponsorship. Do you think is it normal? lot of ppl received it already
<dholbach> xdatap: best talk to jcastro
<dholbach> he should know everything
<xdatap> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> no worries
<xdatap> czajkowski: ping
<jussi> Hrm, I think etherpad could be a really useful tool for ngo's - especially ones that tend to spread themselves all over the globe...
<jussi> perhaps its something we could include?
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-18
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-21
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good afternoon
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-16
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-16
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-17
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning sir :)
<dholbach> hi MooDoo
<MooDoo> :)
